# lens moves on its own



## Annette268 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi I have a canon 70d. When I bought it I noticed that the lens, which was a canon 18-200 mm and also new, would often come off when zooming in and out. I have never experiencd this on any other lens before. This last few weeks I have been experiencing difficulties. The lcd screen wont turn on. Settings such as iso, focusing and drive wont turn on and the lens constantly zooms itself in and out. The camera still powers up. the only thing that does work is the exposure compensation, although with no lcd screen i am shooting blind I really think this camera needs to go in for fixing. It is over a year old but i have never been totally happy with it. Does anyone have any thoughts on what may be wrong with it? Thankyou


----------



## Overread (Jul 4, 2018)

Something sounds wrong indeed.

First you say the lens "comes off" when zooming. Do you mean that the lens physically disconnects from the camera? If so then it sounds like a clip inside the camera lens housing might have broken. If that is the case then it could well also be breaking the lens-camera connection (again causing multiple issues). If this is the case then its a case of either replacing the camera or sending it for repair.

If this isn't quite what you meant then I'd invite you to explain in more depth. However a general suggestion to go further would be to use the camera menu and do a factory reset. It could be that you've enabled a custom mode for something that is causing you these problems (or several settings resulting in a situation where the camera isn't behaving as you expect).

If that does not resolve matters the next thing I would check is the copper coloured contacts on the back of each lens and on the inside of the camera lens mount (where the lens goes). They should (on the camera) be on the thicker ring that the lens sits on (ergo not near the mirror) and are copper in colour. A simple clean with a rubber might wipe some residue off that is causing a communication issue between lens and camera and thus is causing the problems. 

After that, and still assuming that this is a communication/software issue not physical damage to camera/lens then I'd go to the cameras manufacture website and download the latest firmwire update. Follow the instructions they have there for installing firmwire and reinstall the firmwire on your camera. This isn't a complex process, just follow the steps they tell you to. 

If that fails then it might have to go for repair.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 4, 2018)

Take or send it back to where you bought it from, that just ain't right.......


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 4, 2018)

Overread gave some excellent suggestions.



Annette268 said:


> and the lens constantly zooms itself in and out.



I think there may be a language or function understanding problem here as this lens doesn't have a powered zoom making the above statement the realm of supernatural.

If you mean the focus is moving on it's own which will have the element move a bit then that could make sense as an electrical issue as the lens is not receiving the in focus communication from the camera.


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2018)

They may be experiencing _zoom creep_ when the camera is not level.

I also think the camera's lens mount is bent because of the other intermittent issues.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 5, 2018)

Remove EVERYTHING from your camera that can be removed... 

Remove the memory card.
Remove the lens (and attach a dust cap).
If you have an external flash (or anything else) in the hot-shoe, remove it.
If you use a battery grip, remove it.

Basically you want *just* a camera body with the factory battery installed.

Turn the mode dial to "Program" (P) mode (you can also use M, Tv, or Av ... just don't use Auto or any of the Scene modes).

Now power up the camera.

Press the "menu" button.

Does the LCD light up with the menu?

If no, then your camera needs service.

If yes, then you need to figure out which accessory is making the camera misbehave.


----------

